
Self-assembling rafts: how fire ants survive floods - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/05/self-assembling-rafts-how-fire-ants-survive-floods.ars
======
TNO
An interesting story of ants I've experienced: when I was in California some
time ago standing duty at a barracks, there was an infestation of ants
everywhere (anyone in California can guess the type of ants they were). To
kill some time I found a can of ant killer and proceeded to spray the ones
surrounding a vending machine that they took over. 30 minutes later to my
surprise, other ants had found all the places where I had sprayed and cordoned
it off with gravel they carried with them as a warning to other ants. Has
anyone come across other interesting behavior like this?

